

The UN Threat to Internet Freedom - geargrinder
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204792404577229074023195322.html

======
raarky
I don't suppose anyone can shed some more light into what is actually
happening with this treaty?

This opinion piece feels rather inflammatory

